# Poulan Pro too slow in reverse



## Shane Cole (Jan 15, 2018)

Just bought the PR270. As the title states, the reverse is too slow and the forward speeds are too fast. Is there a way to slow down forward gears and speed up reverse?

Yes I looked at the cables. Does not look like they can be adjusted


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Here you go: https://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/f4/f4d2cb61-b779-42f0-ac22-08e04fe1d1b5.pdf
Quote from manual:
TO ADJUST SPEED SELECT AND DRIVE
ENGAGEMENT CABLE TENSION (See Fig. 23)
After many hours of use, if first gear seems to slip or seems
too slow, adjustments may need to be made to the Speed
Select and Drive Engagement cable tensions to shorten
their lengths.
To adjust the Speed Select cable:
1. Adjust cable tension by loosening the jam nut next to
the turn buckle.
2. Grasp the short section and hold while turning the long
section to lengthen the adjuster.
3. Turn the long section two turns and tighten jam nut.
4. Test the first gear drive speed.
If it is still too slow or seems to be slipping, adjust the Drive
Engagement cable to shorten its length.
To adjust the Drive Engagement cable:
1. Adjust cable tension by loosening the jam nut, next to
the turn buckle.
2. Grasp the short section and hold, while turning the long
section to lengthen the adjuster.
3. Turn the long section two turns and tighten jam nut.
4. Test the first gear drive speed.
If first gear still appears to be too slow or slipping, repeat
this procedure starting with the Speed Select cable.


----------



## Shane Cole (Jan 15, 2018)

thanks, BUT thats is actually for the PR271 not the 270. 
Mine (which is the 270) does not have those turn buckles on the cables.. already checked that


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Curious, is this a Costco machine?


----------



## Shane Cole (Jan 15, 2018)

no, actually bought from Fingerhut 
https://www.fingerhut.com/product/NBG2D.uts


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

I would follow the gear shift cable and see where it goes. It'd be crazy if there was no way to adjust it. The adjustment may be internal. Possibly under the belly pan.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I looked up the link above and the PDF says it is for a 270 and shows the adjustment barrel near the middle of the cable between the handlebars.

In the link you supplied to fingerhut when I mouse over the photo I can see the same barrel adjustment on the right side between the handlebar and the starter. Are you sure you aren't missing it ??


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, Fingerhut still around ... I remember them when I was a kid ....


----------

